
I Quit a Six-Figure Existence to Create My Own Destiny. (Why You Should Too) - joebalcom
https://joebalcom.blog/2020/07/08/destiny/
======
matchbok
The numerous subtle boasts are really a turn off.

A lot of it is also just... wrong.

> You will never be truly free or become wealthy by working for someone else.

Simply not true, at all. People with family, loved ones, etc would disagree.
People who want to work 8 hours a day disagree. Most people, I'd imagine,
would disagree that this is what "freedom" is.

Really not HN worthy IMO.

~~~
joebalcom
Thank you for your feedback, Matchbox. Maybe this wasn't meant for you then.
Move along.

~~~
matchbok
Also, the writer clearly has an attitude problem. Move along.

